# Como separar señales, si son entrada y salida de datos



## dcshonda (Nov 16, 2005)

Saludos a todo el foro.

Tengo un microcontrolador el cual dispone de 8 pines de entrada/salida de datos, y quiero enviarle 8 bits para enviarselos a un ordenador, y recibir 3 bits del ordenador. El problema es que para emplear las mismas lineas, no se si tengo que usar un Trigger o no.

El caso es que cuando le envio los 8 bits, el micro pone la patilla TXE# a nivel bajo, y cuando recibo 3 bits, el micro tiene la patilla RXF# a nivel bajo. No se como hacer para que no surjan conflictos a la hora de coger los 3 bits provenientes del micro.

Os adjunto un esquema donde rodeo en rojo los 3 puntos de conflicto. 
Si la solucion radica en emplear un trigger, podeis informaciónrmarme un poco de cual es su funcionamiento. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 17, 2005)

Empleando dos TRI STATE BUFFER. 74HCT244


----------



## hernando2999 (Feb 15, 2006)

VIEJO NO TE COMPLIQUES USA EL COM1 
SOLO SON DOS PINES UNO DE TX Y OTRO PARA RX

SALUDOS


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola, supongo go q no podes usar entrada y salida de datos en modo serie, como mensiona hernando2999, ya sea pq estas obligado por alguna condicion o pq no tenes ganas de hacerlo.
Si optas por esta opcion y nolo podes hacer por soft tenes q aplicar algun tipo de demultiplexor para pasar de serie a paralelo y un multiplexor para pasar de paralelo a serie.

Por otro lado te digo q los 74hctls244 como mensiona dcshonda, son una buena opcion mas te comento q cuando tuve q diceñar con una ALU, para separar señales de entrada y salida utilizamos justamente ese circuito, y es usado desde hace muchoooo tiempo, incluso en las PC 286 viejas viejas, tenian estos IC.
Tambien te puede ser necesario usar algun latch como el 74ls75.

Tecomento q en el circuito q hicimos tenia como ALU el 74ls138, latch el 74ls75, demultiplexor el 74ls138, y finalmente el trigger 74HCLS244. Pero los circuitos son de 4 bits, asike tendrias q utilizar 2 de los mismos.

Bueno espero q te sirva.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## jumavazquez (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola JRWolf, me preguntaba si me podrias facilitar la ALU que construiste para sacarme unas dudas de diseño, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## macraig (Mar 18, 2008)

No entiendo a q te refieres con un trigger?... Donde conectas el ordenador? El puerto A es la entrada al multiplexor? Perdona, pero tengo mas preguntas q respuestas...

Si lo que quieres es enviar alternadamente datos desde el 4040 o el micro o otro dispositivo a la salida del multiplexor, lo q necesitas es un multiplexor de 3 puertos. o un buffer 3 state a la salida del 4040.

Salu2


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola, no se como ande su conocimiento en electrónica, pero una solución rápida y económica dado que solo son tres pines en conflicto sería utilizar tres diodos y tres resistencias pull-down.
Los diodos irían catodo al micro y ánodo al 4040, las pull-down irían a las entradas del micro y el otro pin a gnd. De esta forma no hay manera de causar conflictos de I/O. El valor de las resistencias suele estar entre los 470 Ohm y 1k Ohm
Suerte
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Un último detalle, para esta opción estoy considerando que solo esos pines se establecen como salidas en el momento de enviar los datos al multiplexor, de lo contrario no es recomendable. Lo mejor para esta última es utilizar un buffer como el 74hc373 que es un octal latch tri-state que con gusto puedo enviar un diagrama de como utilizarlo.
Saludos
Suerte


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 7, 2008)

La pregunta es, ese microcontrolador tiene la opcion de hacer entradas y salidas al mismo tiempo los puertos?


----------

